# Applet "aktivieren"



## kaspurlu (12. Nov 2006)

Hi ich hab folgendes Problem 
ist vermutlich für einen erfahrenen Appletprogrammiere kein Problem.

Ich habe mein Applet in eine Seite eingebunden. Im IE ist das Applet aber nicht aktiviert. D.h. ich muss erst mal auf das Applet klicken, damit ich überhaupt z.B. auf Buttons im Applet klicken kann.

Gibt es irgendeine JavaScript funktion oder ähnliches, dass ich sofort mit dem Applet arbeiten kann?


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (12. Nov 2006)

Versuch mal im Applet z.B. in der init() Methode


```
requestFocus();
```
aufzurufen.


----------



## kaspurlu (13. Nov 2006)

Danke hat leider nicht funktioniert.
Ich hab nochmal geschaut.
Anscheinend ist es so. Microsoft hat einen Patch für den Internet Explorer rausgebracht, damit man die Steuerlemente erst aktivieren muss. Das kann man zwar umgehen ist aber relativ aufwendig und mir nicht die Mühe Wert. Kommt eben nur ein Firefox nutzer in den Genuß direkt loslegen zu können.


----------

